# How often do you clean your horses sheath?



## kayleigh_and_rocky (1 June 2007)

Wierd and random question I know but was just on a website posted in new lounge with horse care tips and there was a page dedicated to cleaning sheaths - how often do you clean your boys bits?  Have to admit i haven't cleaned Rock's in a looooong while but might have to tommorow as its getting quite bad
Also any sheath cleaning tips of your own?


----------



## Nailed (1 June 2007)

when they need it.. i dont do it until. they needs it.
warm water and week hibiscrub.. very weak.
Lou x


----------



## Evadiva1514 (1 June 2007)

I tend to do it when it starts to look a bit dirty. I don't tend to do it too regularly and only when the weather is mild/warm, as it must be a bit uncomfortable in cold weather.


----------



## MagicMelon (1 June 2007)

I never do. They dont have it done in the wild! I did try cleaning one of my boys bits years ago but he then had an allergic reaction to the sheath cleaner and it swelled RIGHT up! So put off ever doing it again. I couldnt even if I wanted to - 2 of my horses are very shy boys who VERY rarely let it all hang out! And the other would likely kick me as he's very tickly in that area.


----------



## Super_Kat (1 June 2007)

I only clean them when they look a bit manky and I only use warm water and a clean sponge.
I haven't cleaned Olympics yet but it's loking a bit crusty so that will be one of my jobs over the next week.


----------



## custard (1 June 2007)

Yes i have to confess am very lazy and last time i did it reacted to the cleaner.  He is also very shy (aren't blokes pathetic) and doesn't get it out for just anybody!


----------



## Chex (1 June 2007)

Chex is the same, he rarely gets it out in view of people (he won't even pee if people are watching, and I'm not joking!), and if I approach it, it vanishes without a trace 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Shilasdair (2 June 2007)

This is the sole reason I have three fillies/mares....I do remember a colleague at a yard going round cleaning all the riding school sheaths enthusiastically.  Having done about 20, she realised she had lost her watch.....you'll bet I didn't help her find it.
And yes, it was exactly where you think it would be.
S


----------



## Tia (2 June 2007)

Never.  However I do check them every once in a while.  I don't know how many geldings I have but they have never had a problem with their sheaths or their willies  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  I do tend to pick off the crusty bits on their willies but I honestly don't believe in cleaning their sheaths unless absolutely necessary.....and so far it has never been necessary in all my years of horse ownership.


----------



## eekmon (2 June 2007)

Never! You should not do it! Only this week one of our horses was so itchy and uncomfortable in the sheath region the vet had to sedate him and stick his arm right up high and clear out all matter of gunk caused primarily by years of washing with 'sheath cleaner'. If every bit is not washed out completly it can build up go higher up and then cause all sorts of probs. Vet advised now its all been cleaned out NEVER to wash again. I have always been told not to touch and glad I never have


----------



## parsley (2 June 2007)

I've never done it - he seems fine.  He does get it out every feed time so I can give it a check twice a day.


----------



## vicijp (2 June 2007)

My horse is 7yo and I have cleaned his sheath once.
Only because, due to his sweat allergy, he ot a huge infection including it, between his back legs, halfway up his belly.
It included 'enough dope to geld a f#cking shire horse', a twitch, a syringe and plenty of jumping out of the way.


----------



## kayleigh_and_rocky (2 June 2007)

I see lol!!  Rocks is looking very crusty - luckily i think it might be easy to pick the worst off as he has no shame and lets it all hang loose regularly lol!!


----------



## Pidge (2 June 2007)

Pidge is now used to his strange mum as he now leaves it out and I pick the bits off it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 never used sheath cleaner though and if I pick a particulary stubborn bit off the look I get is priceless  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thank god he is a chilled out horse


----------



## pidgeypony (2 June 2007)

Never. Unless a problem develops you are more likely to actually cause a problem. If you need to remove gunk, try dribbling some baby oil while it's out, and any smegma will slide off.
(Another reason I prefer mares!)


----------



## greynightmare (2 June 2007)

I've owned my gelding for about 6 mths now and checked in his and was suprised how gunked up it was, so put some sheath cleaner in there to soften it up, but prob will only do it about once a year, not my most favorite past time i must admit lol.


----------



## Theresa_F (3 June 2007)

In the summer the boys tend to get the hosepipe squirted up it when they are being hosed off after getting sweaty.

Chancer gets a grubby sheath and he lies down and rubs his belly - I just use warm water and my hand to wash out the sheath.

Will use a little sheath cleaner once a year - spring clean after a winter of normally leaving them alone.

Luckily my boys very much enjoy having me doing this privates.

I also will give their willies a quick gentle rub to get off any crusty stuff when they are dangling - Chancer enjoys that a bit too much


----------



## squirtlysmum (3 June 2007)

My old boy had a terrible reaction to sheath cleaner and I now know they have a lot of quite agggressive ingredients, I use baby wipes occasionally on my baby boy if he's being bothered by the flies but mostly baby oil as it self cleans after a bit of that.


----------



## Serephin (3 June 2007)

i squirt on a bit of baby oil and it cleans itself


----------



## Angua2 (4 June 2007)

I also just squirt the baby oil on and let it clean it's self


----------



## JAK (4 June 2007)

Never! LBO won't let you anywhere near his nether regions! As it is the only thing he objects to violently, I have a suspicion that someone has hibiscrubbed him in the past &amp; made him really sore, so I don't push the issue.

The only way we could do it would be to sedate him &amp; at his age, I'm not prepared to take that risk with him.
He is not one for 'showing his bits' but when he does, they do look rather yukky, although it has never bothered him &amp; he never looks remotely sore or uncomfortable.


----------



## Lill (4 June 2007)

Have never cleaned Blue's... even when he cut his willy (really manky) after trashing a barbed wire fence with it hanging out (duh!) was about 1inch square cut, just left that and it healed fine.  He does have a naugthy habit of cleaning it himself... namely on the mares!


----------



## vicm2509 (4 June 2007)

I have never done it. Barons always looks very clean so have never felt the need to.


----------



## harrihjc (4 June 2007)

I've done it once with warm water, and it was disgusting! I think some nasty insects had been biting him and he was really sore and seemed rather pleased at what I was reluctantly doing


----------



## Capriole (5 June 2007)

i bought some spray on sheath cleaner from robinsons which seems to work ok, my horse is easy though, he stands with his hind legs spread out or waves one of them about, and twitches his lips around


----------



## Drummer (6 June 2007)

Nooo, I dont do it either!  I dont believe with messing with things like that and he is a bit sensitive so would no doubt have a reaction too!  If its dangling and there are some crusty bits i quickly try and rub them off before he sucks it back up but thats as much as I will intrude!


----------



## Laafet (9 June 2007)

don't you remember murphy's reaction to it kk. Only a heavy does of domosedan and ACP will enable me to clean his and it gets v. manky. vet said best to leave alone, probably touchy as he was gelded by gypos in Ireland before I bought him. I'd leave it unless you are worried about any lumps.


----------

